# Want to help keep T-ShirtForums great? - Please use the Report Bad Post Feature :)



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*You dig the T-ShirtForums.com community right? *

You get what we're about and you want to help us continue to be a friendly place for t-shirt help and information?

Cool.

*Here's how you can help give back to the site and help keep things cool:*
Have you ever been reading through a thread/discussion here and then seen a post that makes you go "whoa, that doesn't belong here"?

There's something _*every member here*_ can do to help when they see a post that's out of line.

It's called the "Report Bad Post" feature. You can call it the RPB for short 

Next to each and every single post in the forums is a line of buttons. *Under the member's username making the post is a "Report Bad Post" link* that looks like this:










_*Please *_don't be afraid to click this link whenever you see a post that is out of line. This is the best way for you to help us stay on top of things here in the forum.

When you see a post like that that is out of line, it's it doesn't mean that the post is "allowed" or that "people are getting away with it", more often than not, it just means that _with the high volume of posts here the admins/moderators haven't seen the post yet_.

*Using the Report Bad Post feature is the best way to let us know about a post.* It's even better than clicking "reply" and telling the member directly about what's wrong (usually sends the thread off track) or responding to their personal comment against you (starts a heated arguement that could be avoided) 

*What happens after you click the link?*

It takes you to a quick form where you can type what's wrong with the post and click send. 

You don't have to write a book or anything. Just something short and sweet like "spam", "sales post", "rude post", "this seems a bit off", "unprofessional", something along those lines. 

This will send us (the admins/moderators of the site) a quick notification with a link directly to the post so we can take action if needed. The member whose post you're reporting *does not know* that you reported the post. *

This quick 5 second action on your part can help to keep things from getting out of hand.*

T-ShirtForums.com is truly one of the most helpful, friendly forums on the web. We're all here to help each other (or get help) and share t-shirt information. We've all read the forum policies we agreed to when joining (right?) 

But every now and then there's that post that doesn't fit. Maybe it's rude, unprofessional, UsING toO MuCh WeIRD CapITALIZATION, a sales post, self promotion (or obvious promotion post by a "buddy" who's trying to help their friend avoid the self promotion rules), a personal attack against another member. 
*
Everyone here should be using the "Report Bad Post" feature *

We all have our good days and bad days and we want this to be a fair place for people to get help. So feel free to use the same link if you see an "out of line" post from _me_, another moderator, a "black t-shirt member", a new member, a veteran member, or whoever. Yes, I've even had some of my posts edited or removed 
*You can apply to become a forum moderator or forum guide.*

Some qualities we're looking for in a forum guide:
*Truly gets the spirit of the forum and our guidelines*
Professional
Spends a lot of time on the forums (it's OK to admit it )
Wishes they could "just fix it" when they see a post in the wrong section of the forum or see's a post needs to be in its own thread
Isn't worried about being "the most liked" member
Can stay professional even in the face of rudeness
Can treat all members (including their posts and threads) with respect - even when you don't agree
Can treat all members equally (whether they have 1 post or 1000, yup, even if they are your friend)
Can be more of a "librarian" than a "police officer"
Doesn't mind having their forum actions questioned
Not afraid to move a post, move a thread, or at a last resort, edit when needed.
Wants to help
Has time to help
Doesn't have to agree with all the forum guidelines, but gets why they are there and will help to uphold them.
Doesn't think the "moderator" title is a license to act superior
Won't feel bad if they aren't selected as a moderator
*Sound exciting? Think you'd be a good fit?

*If you're interested in helping to moderate a specific section (or several sections) of the forum, please make a post in the *Feedback Section of the forum* or send me an email or Private Message.

_Remember that only YOU and the current admin/moderators of the forum can see what you post in the Feedback section of the forum. You can't see other member's threads and they can't see your threads.

We don't plan on having a ton of moderators, because honestly, this place has so many great members, there's not much needed. This is a volunteer position. Not everyone who "applies" will be accepted. No hard feelings please 
_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Volunteers needed  Want to help keep T-ShirtForums great?*

Just a friendly reminder to use that "Report Bad Post" feature if you see something that doesn't seem right 

Regarding #2 above, although we may not be adding more new moderators right away, if you're interested, please let me know so I can make a note of it when we do need more help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There seems to be a wave of spam activity again...just a friendly reminder for folks to use the "Report Bad Post" button


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just a reminder of the post above. 

We have a lot of new members recently and it's worth repeating that the "report bad post" feature *is the best way to let us know* about a post that seems out of line.

If you see a post that seems like self promotion or spam, it doesn't mean we allow it or encourage it. 

Report it. Most likely, we haven't seen it yet.

With the 1000's of posts made here weekly, it would be humanly impossible to try to read each and every one in each and every forum section. 

We see a lot of it and stop a lot spam before it even makes it to the forum, but sometimes stuff gets through. People have bad days, folks forget, etc.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Quick reminder that _instead of replying _to a "bad" post by telling the person that they are spamming, asking them to read the forum guidelines, being rude, etc, please instead click on the "Report Bad Post" link to let us know about it so we can take care of it


----------

